# Perch materials



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I've been looking at http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml and noticed that oak is part of the bad wood (poisonous) section.

I've put Tasmanian Oak dowel as perches in my birds cage. According to wikipedia, Tasmanian Oak "refers to the hardwood produced by three trees: Eucalyptus regnans, Eucalyptus obliqua or Eucalyptus delegatensis, when it is sourced from the Australian state of Tasmania."

I've then noticed that Eucalyptus is on the safe wood (after all, Cockatiels are native to Australia). So my bird should be safe right? Any other Aussies use Tasmanian Oak?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If it's eucalyptus it should be safe.


----------

